# No HDMI Audio Out for Intel Haswell (HD Graphics 4600)



## freebsdinator (May 7, 2017)

Hello,

I've seen some posts showing success with HDMI audio output; however, I haven't had any luck with my system. I'm able to get video through HDMI and sound from the audio jack, but I haven't been able to get sound through the HDMI port itself.

If anyone has any additional troubleshooting steps for me to look at or knows of a document that says this feature isn't available yet for Haswell, I'd greatly appreciate it.


```
uname -a

FreeBSD Icecap 11.0-RELEASE-p2 FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE-p2 #0: Mon Oct 24 06:55:27 UTC 2016     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

Processor:

```
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-4370 CPU @ 3.80GHz (3800.07-MHz K8-class CPU)
```


```
pciconf -lv | grep -i audio

    device     = 'Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor HD Audio Controller'
    device     = '8 Series/C220 Series Chipset High Definition Audio Controller'
```


```
grep -i audio /var/run/dmesg.boot

hdaa0: <Intel Haswell Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
hdaa1: <Realtek (0x0900) Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
hdaa0: <Intel Haswell Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
hdaa1: <Realtek (0x0900) Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
hdaa0: <Intel Haswell Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
hdaa1: <Realtek (0x0900) Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
hdaa0: <Intel Haswell Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
hdaa1: <Realtek (0x0900) Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
```


```
cat /dev/sndstat

Installed devices:
pcm0: <Intel Haswell (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play) default
pcm1: <Realtek (0x0900) (Rear Analog 5.1/2.0)> (play/rec)
pcm2: <Realtek (0x0900) (Front Analog)> (play/rec)
pcm3: <Realtek (0x0900) (Rear Digital)> (play)
No devices installed from userspace.
```

Default audio is set to 0:

```
sysctl hw.snd.default_unit=0

hw.snd.default_unit: 0 -> 0
```

Volume levels are maxed:

```
mixer

Mixer vol      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer pcm      is currently set to 100:100
```

Two distinct audio devices detected:

```
ls /dev/dsp*

/dev/dsp0.0   /dev/dsp1.0
```

Noise works for audio jack, but not HDMI:

```
cat /dev/random > /dev/dsp0.0 #produces no sound via hdmi
cat /dev/random > /dev/dsp1.0 #produces sound via the audio jack in the back
```


```
kldstat
Id Refs Address            Size     Name
 1   50 0xffffffff80200000 1fa7c38  kernel
 2    1 0xffffffff821a9000 30aec0   zfs.ko
 3    2 0xffffffff824b4000 adc0     opensolaris.ko
 4    1 0xffffffff824bf000 21bd0    geom_eli.ko
 5    1 0xffffffff824e1000 aaa0     if_tap.ko
 7    2 0xffffffff825ed000 55b0     iicbb.ko
 8    5 0xffffffff825f3000 6ec0     iicbus.ko
 9    2 0xffffffff825fa000 4480     iic.ko
10    2 0xffffffff825ff000 881c0    drm2.ko
11    1 0xffffffff82692000 b3e8     aesni.ko
12    1 0xffffffff82821000 3710     ums.ko
13    1 0xffffffff82825000 2a05     uhid.ko
14    1 0xffffffff82828000 e567     fuse.ko
15    1 0xffffffff82837000 adec     tmpfs.ko
16    1 0xffffffff82842000 2eb8     snp.ko
40    1 0xffffffff82845000 978bd    i915kms.ko
```

Xorg log output is attached.


----------



## xiljin (Jun 5, 2017)

I don't have any answers for you freebsdinator, just wanted to check and see if you've made any progress on this issue?  I'm having the same problem with a setup that's nearly identical to yours.  My solution for now is using SPDIF to my receiver via rear bracket on my motherboard but I'd really like to get audio over HDMI working.  SPDIF shows up as onboard digital, pcm3 -


```
# cat /dev/sndstat
Installed devices:
pcm0: <Intel Haswell (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play) default
pcm1: <Realtek ALC892 (Rear Analog 7.1/2.0)> (play/rec)
pcm2: <Realtek ALC892 (Front Analog)> (play/rec)
pcm3: <Realtek ALC892 (Onboard Digital)> (play/rec)
pcm4: <Realtek ALC892 (Rear Digital)> (play)
No devices installed from userspace.
```


----------



## freebsdinator (Jun 10, 2017)

I haven't made any progress. I'm basically just hoping that the next minor release will address this issue. 

I don't know what information would be relevant to a bug report, so I don't know where to go from here.


----------



## scottro (Jun 10, 2017)

I have some mention of using it on a multimedia page at  http://srobb.net/dvds.html#HDMI.


----------



## volodim (Mar 6, 2018)

Hello,

I'm having the same issue with intel hardware : no hdmi audio output (even if the sysctl hw.snd.default_unit is set to 0 (pcm0 hdmi)). 
Have you found any solutions since this topic ?

Thanks


----------



## freebsdinator (Mar 6, 2018)

Haha! I wasn't the only one! I had to go with a hardware solution.

There's 2 hardware options: vga + audio cable to tv/monitor *or* getting a hdmi dongle that also has an audio input and route that to your TV. I believe they're between $10/$20.

I've tested both solutions and they worked equally well.

edit: for further clarification, the dongle would have vga(or equivalent) + audio out cable from computer to HDMI into the TV.


----------



## volodim (Mar 7, 2018)

The same here, I plugged a jack cable on the monitor. Hope the next release will correct that


----------

